# Phoenix LP Copy MIJ - looking for information...



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I have a Phoenix LP Copy from somewhere between 1987-1989 (my dad bought it new for me when I started to learn guitar) It was made in Japan (so the sticker says), there's no serial number or any other markings on it. It came with DiMarzio's but I had to change the bridge p/u a few years ago after it crapped-out. It's set-neck, 22 scale, I removed the pick-guard years ago, heavy as hell and had some cheap plastic parts on it originally, but it sounds and plays excellent. 

Has anyone seen another Phoenix? If so, what do you know about them? Thanks in advance!


----------



## unzari (Jan 24, 2008)

There are a ton of good sites out there devoted to Japanese guitars. 

I've never come across that brand before, but Japanese guitar manufacturers have been putting out incredible instruments for decades now, at least since the mid/late 70s.

Check out mijguitar.

I bought an amazing ESP Navigator Strat from Andrew at guitarsjapan. He doesn't have any Phoenix-brand guitars for sale, but if you shot him an email, he might know of the company. his knowledge of MIJ guitars is truly impressive.

Good luck!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I played a few Phoenix guitars.

One was based on the Pete Townshend Schecter. Sort of a tele-shape but with 2 HB pickups. It was nice. 

Their strat copies and basses were also pretty decent for low bucks.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I'll shoot them an email to see if I can find out more.

CHEERS!


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I just came back from a music shop near my house - Not Just Another Music Shop - I was bringing in the Phoenix to replace the p/u rings that were both broken. Rob, the owner, lit-up when he saw the guitar, he used to sell them in the 80's! I got the whole story:

Phoenix Guitars were made in the Tokai factory from 1982-1985 by Larry DiMarzio - hence the DiMarzio p/u's. Phoenix replaced the El Degas line of guitars. It's a very high quality Les paul knock-off. Maple top, beautiful mahogany body and neck, rosewood fingerboard, two DiMarzio p/u's - they are equal to Tokai, Burny etc. but a bit more rare since they only made them for 3 years.


----------



## Skyze (Jul 21, 2008)

those look neat.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

My first electric guitar back around '84 was a super strat-ish styled Phoenix. Made in Japan it also has two DiMarzio humbuckers. Wasn't a bad guitar, I actually still have it here somewhere. Always wanted to do some custom paint job on it, still might someday. I did notice via one of the paint chips on the edge of the guitar that the body is plywood. I believe at the time it was a mid to high $300 range guitar.


----------

